# What kind of weed is this?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

A friend of mine has this and I think its yellow nutsedge, but im not sure. No hairs, round stem, no seed.

https://imgur.com/a/9m8lu1R


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

definitely looks like nutsedge.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Agreed. Check for a triangular stem.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> A friend of mine has this and I think its yellow nutsedge, but im not sure. No hairs, round stem, no seed.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9m8lu1R


Sedge


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yellow nutsedge. Reminds me time to buy $10 packet.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The rib in the middle is a good identifier for sedge or kyllinga.


----------

